# This has to stop.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have had several nice days here in E TN....temps in the 60's so the buttercup and other nuisances are showing their faces in a fall sown field of Timothy & Orchard. Ground is still a little wet but there is about a 4 acre area that really needed immediate attention as it was beginning to turn purple with henbit. So I went to my local co-op to pick-up some 2-4-d ester to spray with, and I found out that the 2-4d is now $25/gal.....up $9 from late fall. Thats over a 50% increase. And more pain is that surfactant is now $16/gal up $4 from last fall or a 33% increase. Fellas, the whole country is now trying to gouge the Ag man in the tail, just because we are making a little profit. Heck fire, I cannot pass anymore increases onto my hay consumers.....they just will do without or feed junk. It is just so frustrating because you know that there is not one dang thing that can stop this bull crap. Its freakin white collar crime. It makes me sick to feel so powerless. Just had to vent a little.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I have a new 30 acre field of straight timothy planted last fall. I too have a lot of henbit and chickweed coming on. The ground is still go enough to get on but I was very concerned about spraying such a young plant . I've got a really good stand and don't want to screw it up. I was gonna let mine grow a while longer. If you spray, let me know how it turns out. I would be very interested. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I have a new 30 acre field of straight timothy planted last fall.I too have a lot of henbit and chickweed coming on. The ground is still go enough to get on but I was very concerned about spraying such a young plant . I've got a really good stand and don't want to screw it up. I was gonna let mine grow a while longer. If you spray, let me know how it turns out. I would be very interested. Mike


Yeah, I sprayed it yesterday. Should be fine as I have spring sprayed fall planted new stands of grass many times. I used 2 pints of 2-4d ester per acre. Buttercup was really coming on but it is very easy to kill(1pt./ac. will work), but henbit is much more difficult to eliminate and the reason I used 2 pints. I am going to spray the entire field now that I saw the buttercup coming in everywhere. The henbit was only in about a 4 acre section. Its still sounding like a big snow up in your country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> We have had several nice days here in E TN....temps in the 60's so the buttercup and other nuisances are showing their faces in a fall sown field of Timothy & Orchard. Ground is still a little wet but there is about a 4 acre area that really needed immediate attention as it was beginning to turn purple with henbit. So I went to my local co-op to pick-up some 2-4-d ester to spray with, and I found out that the 2-4d is now $25/gal.....up $9 from late fall.
> Regards, Mike


We almost never buy our chemicals from the co-op, always found them to be more expensive than we can find them elsewhere. We add enough 28% to end up with the spray water containing five percent 28% and that works very well, hardly ever buy a separate surfactant. This may not hold true for everyone as we buy our 28% by the semi load.


----------

